# Peter's Fish Tank



## Green Ocean (Jun 24, 2014)

Before we even moved back to Canada, I was interested in the amazing fish tank that Peter has.http://petersfishtank.com. I was always hoping if we could visit them, so I'm wondering if anyone knows about peter or where is tank is located? It would be even better if he is a member of the forum!


----------



## Flameangel (Sep 25, 2013)

I believe it's located in Oakville,ON.,Don't exactly know where and the cost is roughtly $500,000 not including the fish and corals.Red (Taipan) is in the tour video so he can tell you more about it.Here's the original thread where it was discussed.
http://reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1811725


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

Talk to shawn at coral reef shop. He helps maintain it and helped set it up


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Peter and Mr. Wilson.....*



Flameangel said:


> .....Red (Taipan) is in the tour video so he can tell you more about it.....


 You must be referring to that odd looking fellow that was stuffing his face with Hors d'Oeuvres from the snooker table. How did I become involved in this thread?  Welcome to the Forum Robbie. Please see enclosed some additional (older) links.

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=45983

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=38610

Peter aka "Nineball" hasn't had a house tour in awhile. He's been busy as of late; the same goes for Shawn aka "Mr. Wilson". I'll be sure to post about any news regarding one in the future.

I'll make it a point to bring it up with Mr. Wilson next time I see him. He's pretty elusive though....like Mr. Snuffleupagus.


----------



## silent1mezzo (Jun 24, 2014)

Can't believe this tank is so close! This is one of the tanks that got me started with saltwater.


----------



## johnnyriker (Nov 10, 2013)

It's a very beautiful tank hands down. I've seen their online video of it. Shawn just left the coral shop recently but they should have his email address still. I believe the tank is in their house. 

John


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes the tank is in his house and even more spectacular in person than any of the videos online. I've had the pleasure of seeing it (and his fish room) when MAST was invited out to have a look 2 years ago.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*A Major (sad for now) Update......*

It all starts.....on Post#838 ......

http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2096730&page=34


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

OMG! Is Mr. Wilson going to be at MAST tonight!?


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Mr. Wilson......will be there. Any guess what the secondary topic of the evening will be?


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

A sad development for sure . 
I agree Red That this is going to be a popular line of questioning tonight, and unfortunately will take away from an excellent topic. I mean Peter has detailed the incident quite stoically in the RC thread.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

omg - so, so sad.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

fury165 said:


> A sad development for sure .
> I agree Red That this is going to be a popular line of questioning tonight, and unfortunately will take away from an excellent topic. I mean Peter has detailed the incident quite stoically in the RC thread.


Nah.....I'm sure the topic will proceed as planned. Mr. Wilson.....can talk and expand on almost any topic.....


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

Taipan said:


> Nah.....I'm sure the topic will proceed as planned. Mr. Wilson.....can talk and expand on almost any topic.....


Mr.Wilson better pay attention to the topic of quarantine fish ~!!!!


----------



## CoralConnoisseur (Mar 5, 2014)

Very sad. I wish I had a chance to see this tank in person.


----------

